# need help picking out thermometer!!!!



## Tulkas13 (Apr 14, 2021)

i have a post elsewhere also but i  figured id also post here to.
so far these are the ones people have suggested.

the meater
inkbird 2 prob n 4 prob
thermoworks

what others can anyone suggest? n if u back the ones i already said can u tell me why? i really do appreciate it thanks!!

100 bucks is my budget.
I use a 22 inch smokey mountain smoker.
I dont have anything to really rest it on so it being heat resistant n can just be on the smoker itself would be a huge plus.
Having multi prongs or whatever it's called is a must. When I smoke I usually do 2 diff types of meats.
I appreciate any help. Thank you guys ur all great


----------



## mike243 (Apr 14, 2021)

I would buy 1 of those stand alone toilet paper racks that has a flat plate to put your cell phone on, no need to take a chance with any of them lol


----------



## cmayna (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm confused as to why are you repeating a thread which you started just two days ago.  Why not continue the previous thread with more questions?


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 14, 2021)

Maverick is another popular brand if you want to look into them. I had one but tried out inkbird and don’t use it since I like the inkbird more.


----------



## Tulkas13 (Apr 15, 2021)

cmayna said:


> I'm confused as to why are you repeating a thread which you started just two days ago.  Why not continue the previous thread with more questions?


i wasnt aware that this part of the forum was here. so i figured id post where it technically belongs lol


----------



## Tulkas13 (Apr 15, 2021)

Tulkas13 said:


> i wasnt aware that this part of the forum was here. so i figured id post where it technically belongs lol


n also hoping id get more hits since this is where my original post should have been in the first place lol


----------



## whistlepig (Apr 17, 2021)

I've owned a Maverick, Thermoworks Smoke ll, and now an Inkbird IRF-4S 4 probe.

The Inkbird is the best I have owned. My Inkbird has been out in a couple of rainstorms and snowstorms. The Maverick and Smoke ll didn't survive this type of use.


----------



## tallbm (Apr 18, 2021)

Tulkas13 said:


> i have a post elsewhere also but i  figured id also post here to.
> so far these are the ones people have suggested.
> 
> the meater
> ...



I've owned thermo works, maverick, and an inkbird.  I've migrated to this inkbird being the best of the bunch AND it has a high + low temp alarms on "oven" setting for a prob which is huge in case your smoker drops temp over night (electric breaker flips or fuse pops).


Just be sure to shove the plugs into the device as though you had super gorilla strength.  You think they are plugged all the way in but they are not until the plastic part of the plug touches the plastic of the receiver case lol


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 18, 2021)

This one 

 tallbm
  posted is my go to. Also have Maverick 733 ( pita to set temps) but works good. Inkbird  IBT-4XS (2nd favorite), Therm Pro TP-20. They all work excellent. Have a couple probes that register a couple degrees low when tested.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 24, 2021)

I use a Maverick XR-50. https://www.maverickthermometers.com/product/xr-50/ 
It too has high/low alarms for all 4 probes. As for it's weather resistance, I can't really say, but mine has been out in the rain and still works. One thing that I do like about it is that all 4 probe temps are displayed continuously on both the transmitter and the receiver. It's not rechargeable, but that would be a nice change for it.

I will also say that I am not interested in a WiFi thermometer, I don't need anymore apps on my phone.


----------

